# Airline Traveling Rant



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ship it via UPS or whomeeer to your hotel.. itll probably be cheaper and youll know it wont get lost on the way .. let it fly home with you


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I've flown twice this season on Southwest and have 2 boards, 2 bindings, boots, helmet, tools, and some clothes and have been fine. From what I hear Frontier is alot like SW so I would still go ahead and put 2 boards in the bag.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Did they give you a weight limit? I doubt the person at the check in counter will open your bag to make sure there is only one set of everything. Just make sure your bag is under their weight limit they have set.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Polon,

I'm going with fronteir to Utah in 2 1/2 weeks and they said that for snowboard bags it's only $15 to check each of them, because it is a special case. Are you mad about the $15 or that you can't put two in one?


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Dont feel bad i am flying delta tomorrow with me my wife and 2 daughters and a son in law. 1 suitcase and 1 boardbag per person. That set me back 200 each way. Southwest is the only way to go no bag fee's. I will never ever fly delta again.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> ship it via UPS or whomeeer to your hotel.. itll probably be cheaper and youll know it wont get lost on the way .. let it fly home with you


Yea that a good idea...but its too late for that now. Ill def keep that in mind the next time i travel.



zmerahn said:


> Did they give you a weight limit? I doubt the person at the check in counter will open your bag to make sure there is only one set of everything. Just make sure your bag is under their weight limit they have set.


Yea the weight limit is standard...50lbs. I just dont want to take the risk of them opening it up and seeing 2 boards in there and then charging me a $75 fee



Texas Exclusive said:


> Hey Polon,
> 
> I'm going with fronteir to Utah in 2 1/2 weeks and they said that for snowboard bags it's only $15 to check each of them, because it is a special case. Are you mad about the $15 or that you can't put two in one?


They told me its 20. at first they told me that the bag cant exceed 62in...and my bag is 72.
Im mad at having to pay $80 for 2 bags when everything can fit into one.



bbissell said:


> Dont feel bad i am flying delta tomorrow with me my wife and 2 daughters and a son in law. 1 suitcase and 1 boardbag per person. That set me back 200 each way. Southwest is the only way to go no bag fee's. I will never ever fly delta again.



thanks man...i feel better now haha


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

bbissell said:


> Dont feel bad i am flying delta tomorrow with me my wife and 2 daughters and a son in law. 1 suitcase and 1 boardbag per person. That set me back 200 each way. Southwest is the only way to go no bag fee's. I will never ever fly delta again.


Accoring to their site: Ski and snowboard equipment are accepted as checked baggage.

An item of ski or snowboard equipment is defined as:


One ski/pole bag or one snowboard bag, and 
One boot bag 
The combined weight of the ski/snowboard bag and the boot bag may not exceed 50 pounds or excess baggage fees will apply. The outside linear dimensions may exceed 80 inches and no excess baggage fees will apply.

Im flying Delta to go to Utah next month, expect to hear a rant from me if I get charged a penny more for my board!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

check out my other post...

I am flying Continental tomorrow from Newark to Breckenridge because of all their fees and the fear they would charge me oversize because I had a tube sock or something in my bag I decided to leave my boards at home, bring the boots and bindings and demo a high end board out there. Slightly more money to demo but less hassle and would rather give my $ to a local shop then the airlines.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> and the fear they would charge me oversize because I had a tube sock or something in my bag


Yea i read it before...but this is what i dont understand:

I know that they will waive an oversize fee if you have a snowboard in your snowboard bag.
But it states that a snowboard bag is permissable if you have one pair of bindings, one pair of boots and one snowboard in the bag...but is it still alright to pack other shit in there like a helmet, jackets, pants , gloves etc and as long as it doesnt pass 50lbs?
Or if they do open ur bag and see all that stuff in there, will they charge you an extra fee?:dunno:


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

sevenstarsfall said:


> Accoring to their site: Ski and snowboard equipment are accepted as checked baggage.
> 
> An item of ski or snowboard equipment is defined as:
> 
> ...


There were no extra charges for the boardbags it was just their normal fee's i just had alot of luggage! I checked in online and paid the bag fee then. I did curbside checkin for the luggage and we had zero issues! By the way it is snowing here lol so i guess it is worth it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have heard the extra stuff in the bag can allow them to charge you the fee. I am speaking of continental only. Last year on Jet Blue from JFL to SLC i stuffed the hell out of my board bag with no issues. Oh yeah and the 62" thing sucks too. My brother in law called and they said skis cannot be longer but snowboards are ok. That makes no sense. They are just out to suck as much money from their customers as they can while providing less service and always running off schedule.

I need everyones good vibes for the weather in NYC to hold off so I can get out to Breck tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I have heard the extra stuff in the bag can allow them to charge you the fee. I am speaking of continental only. Last year on Jet Blue from JFL to SLC i stuffed the hell out of my board bag with no issues. Oh yeah and the 62" thing sucks too. My brother in law called and they said skis cannot be longer but snowboards are ok. That makes no sense. They are just out to suck as much money from their customers as they can while providing less service and always running off schedule.
> 
> I need everyones good vibes for the weather in NYC to hold off so I can get out to Breck tomorrow



damn man im staring to freak out now. I heard the same thing about the 62in limit.
good luck on your departure tomorrow. mine is on Sat.
I called up snowbird and spoke with a guy that works there and he said they got 7ft in 7 days


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Honestly not sure what to tell you. It really does depend on the ticketing agent and how they use their discretion. I haven't had anyone ever ask me about the contents of what's inside (knock on wood). I've flown with my gear on countless flights on Alaska/Horizon, once on United, and once on Southwest. I always stuff everything into the bag. Hell, once I even had 2 bottles of wine in there along with everything else.


----------

